#ubuntu-charlas 2011-07-14
<Kamikaze> hola
<Kamikaze> quien es el de la charla cuates
<SergioMeneses> Kamikaze, ? a q charlas te refieres?
<Kamikaze> es que el canal se llama charlas
<Kamikaze> pero bueno... ya estamos charlando cuate
#ubuntu-charlas 2016-07-13
<johan1> :-D
